# Rotary Controller



## Harbo (15 Dec 2013)

I've started making a Rotary Controller using Steve Ward's design ( www. Worldofward).







Case marked out:





Some of the electronics:





Stepper motor from ARC Eurotrade:






Rod


----------



## paulm (15 Dec 2013)

What's it for Rod ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Harbo (15 Dec 2013)

It's for controlling amongst other things a rotary table and supersedes the use of something like this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/37041366 ... =83&ff19=0

The controller operates the stepper motor which can be connected to the lathe spindle or rotary table.
So if I'm cutting a clock wheel with 100 gears say (100 divisions) the controller when "dialled in" will rotate 1/100th at a time.

This is a well known made up version:
http://divisionmaster.co.uk/divisionmaster.html

This set-up can cost up to £300 just for the controller - my version using some of Steve's ready made boards works out much cheaper - less than £100.

Rod


----------



## Jamesc (15 Dec 2013)

Hi Rod,

A mate and I are making the exact same thing. We have gone for the mebrane keypads and making our own boxes. If you are interested I take a pick (I don't want to try and hijack you post).
Please keep us up to date on progress

James


----------



## Harbo (15 Dec 2013)

Yes please James.

Good idea to make your own boxes, the Farnell ones are one of the more expensive bits of kit at £24!

The Motor Driver is on it's way from HK only £10.
My friend has the Division Master and it's a nice bit of kit - saves a lot of hassle.
Hope this works as well - they are supposed to?

Rod


----------



## Jamesc (15 Dec 2013)

Hi Rod, which motor driver are you going with?

We have chosen to stick in the UK and will be buying from here http://www.diycnc.co.uk/index.html.

I will get a quick picture of our progress tommorow evening.

James


----------



## Harbo (27 Dec 2013)

The motor driver was based on the Stk672-080.
Caused me some grief as I was trying to wire it up bipolar but this will only work unipolar!
Here it is test wired up - will have to replace the 4pin XLRs with 6pin ones.
Will also need some more heat sinks and perhaps a fan but the case is rather small






Rod


----------

